# Should I/Do I Need to Upgrade from iPad to iPad2?



## Romans922 (Apr 21, 2011)

Should I upgrade to iPad2? What benefits are there in doing it?


----------



## jfschultz (Apr 21, 2011)

Why?

Is the iPad too slow? Is the iPad too heavy? Do you need the cameras?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, to have your problems of decision. I finally got a lap top last year. lol


----------



## Bookmeister (Apr 21, 2011)

Andrew,
I picked up an iPad 2 yesterday. It is not a huge leap but we wanted to give our daughter an iPad so we gave her my old one. We were not planning on getting the iPad 2 as they are impossible to find and we were meeting her yesterday but we stopped at the Mall of America and the Apple store happened to have one so we bought it. I suppose it depends on why you want to upgrade. It has a dual core processor so it is noticeably faster. It is about half the weight and it is thinner. Reading in bed is a nicer experience with this one. The smart cover is really nice also. I have not found a use for the camera yet. I did take a couple of pictures but felt kind of foolish, like taking a picture with a clipboard. Hope this helps.


----------



## KSon (Apr 21, 2011)

As one who possesses both a smartphone and a laptop, what purpose would an iPad serve? I visited the Apple store near me and the young salesperson was unable to give me a solid answer. What gap does it fill?


----------



## Bookmeister (Apr 21, 2011)

Well for me it bridges a huge gap. A phone is very mobile but small. A laptop is portable but not very mobile. An iPad is mobile and can run Logos so I use it often at bible study, in church when I am not preaching and I can pull it out anytime for a quick search. I no longer have a laptop. I purchased a smoking desktop and carry my iPad everywhere.


----------



## jawyman (Apr 21, 2011)

I love my iPad and since I have not experienced the iPad II I do not know the difference. I agree with Alan, I would feel foolish snapping photos with my iPad. I, personally, do not feel the need to upgrade at the present. I am happy and grateful for what the Lord has provided me.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 21, 2011)

brother. Schultz,

If you do decide that you need to upgrade, I am more than willing to take your old Ipad off your hands. I won't even charge you a disposal fee.


----------



## Gord (Apr 21, 2011)

I use my 120 gb origional iPod more than my iPad. Sermons, videos, lessons, etc in that portable little device I can wear at the gym, plug into my stereo in the truck or car, or just keep in my shirt pocket while walking in the mall etc. 

It all depends on what you use if for.


----------



## Brother John (Apr 22, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> Should I upgrade to iPad2? What benefits are there in doing it?


 
I would keep using your current iPad until you need a second one if it were me. With that said I think iPads are great. I'm posting on one now.

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------




KSon said:


> As one who possesses both a smartphone and a laptop, what purpose would an iPad serve? I visited the Apple store near me and the young salesperson was unable to give me a solid answer. What gap does it fill?


 
That is sad that the apple store employee could not answer the question. In my humble opinion the iPad has taken a major bite out of the laptops territory. I have come to the point that I do not even want to open up my laptop anymore. Every time I find an issue with the iPad, I end up quickly finding an app that fills the hole and the app usally far exceeds what I wanted to do to start. I am starting seminary in August and I am trying to decide if I am going to be using my laptop or iPad in the classroom. The wireless apple keyboard is only about $65 and a wireless mouse can't be that much. Once you add those and a few apps you are good to go. Now to your question specifically this is the purpose my iPad serves (and it could serve a lot more). I use my iPhone for calls, emails, sermons and GPS. Almost everything else is done on the iPad. The biggest difference in the iPad and laptop is ease of mobility. You can use an iPad anywhere. Walking, standing in line, riding in the car, etc. The iPad is about the size of a piece of paper and is very light, compare that to whipping out your laptop and using it everywhere you go. I have found that my iPad has changed the way I use the "computer". I am now able to truly have what I need always at my finger tips because I can carry around my iPad with ease. The touchscreen is wonderful and the iPad is much easier to use then a laptop. The longer the iPad is out and the more apps that are built the more you will see laptops being replaced with iPads.


----------



## jfschultz (Apr 22, 2011)

Bookmeister said:


> Well for me it bridges a huge gap. A phone is very mobile but small. A laptop is portable but not very mobile. An iPad is mobile and can run Logos so I use it often at bible study, in church when I am not preaching and I can pull it out anytime for a quick search. I no longer have a laptop. I purchased a smoking desktop and carry my iPad everywhere.



I agree! I decided to get an iPad instead of upgrading my "obsolete" first gen. iPod Touch. For the things that the small size is great, it does not matter that it won't run iOS 4.

I have found that I now use the iPad more than my Mac Book Pro. The size and instant on are great advantages. I now use the laptop just for the things that it does that I can't do on the iPad.


----------



## jfschultz (Apr 22, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> brother. Schultz,
> 
> If you do decide that you need to upgrade, I am more than willing to take your old Ipad off your hands. I won't even charge you a disposal fee.


 
To upgrade from an iPad to an iPad2 just because it is the latest and greatest to come out of 1 Infinite Loop is poor stewardship. That is why I asked those questions in my reply to Andrew that highlight the points of difference. For me the answer to all three questions is "*No!*"

Alan's reasoning is fine, but my wife already has an iPad too. My son will just have to wait until he has a job and can buy one himself. (My wife and I did discuss possibly giving him her unused first generation iPod Touch with a first responder app or two. He is a volunteer fireman.)


----------



## E Nomine (Apr 22, 2011)

I do not have an iPhone, but I have an iPad 2 and a laptop computer. From everything I've heard, there's no compelling reason for an average user to upgrade from an iPad to an iPad 2.

I'm loving the iPad 2 and it's definitely filling needs not met by my Dell laptop computer. I find ithe iPad much faster and more convenient than the laptop for general web surfing simple Bible study. The light little iPad also has much better battery life than the much heavier laptop. I would never consider taking my laptop to Bible study or to worship, but I will definitely take the iPad to the former (and MAYBE the latter) once I've settled on and mastered a Bible app.


----------



## KSon (May 5, 2011)

Alright...posting further on a dormant thread.

I am thinking about the iPad for 2 main reasons:

1. I would like to have my Logos library with me in a more-portable format .

2. My wife would like to use it in her classroom to run sensory-driven educational programs, particularly for her students with Autism (no money in district budget for any sort of electronic aides).

Speaking with someone from Apple today, I am able to get a refurbished iPad (1st gen/16GB/WiFi) for $349. This is $150 less than the iPad 2 with the same specs.

As someone who does not have an iPad, and therefore would not really be aware of any upgrades/differences, would the first gen iPad be adequate for the above-stated purposes, or would there be some compelling reason (those of you who have had both) to pony-up the extra $150 and go with the iPad 2.


----------



## Bookmeister (May 5, 2011)

Having just upgraded to the ipad2 from the ipad1 and used Logos on both the first gen will do just fine. Like I said above I would not have upgraded if circumstances had not made it the best option to get an ipad in our daughters hands. For what your wife wants to do I have not idea but my guess is it will work fine. I don't think the upgrades in the ipad2 are prohibitive to anything at this point.


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 5, 2011)

Serious question: Those who are upgrading to iPad2, do you want to sell me your iPad1? 

I am looking for one (or iPad2). 

N


----------

